# 3/8" corded drill



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

So this past weekend I cleaned out my van, took all tools out. redid shelves and put everything back in it. While doing so I came accross my old trusty makita 3/8" corded drill. Now Im pretty sure I have not used this for at least 3 or so years. 

Got me thinking, How often do you use a corded drill? 

I remember using a corded drill for everything 15 years ago. Built many of decks with them! Now all I every use is my cordless.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

I have four corded drills stowed in the garage. A fifth I keep in the trailer, 1/2" drill that can hammer. I use it on almost every job. Actually, I believe I dislocated my wrist a few months ago with it.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Jaf said:


> I have four corded drills stowed in the garage. A fifth I keep in the trailer, 1/2" drill that can hammer. I use it on almost every job. Actually, I believe I dislocated my wrist a few months ago with it.


 
I too use my 1/2 hammer drill all the time, but do u ever use your smaller drills?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hmm, good question, i use to have a dewalt and it was used maybe a hand full of times then just sat at home collecting dust so i sold it. then a year and a half ago i was trimming an aparment building which none of the doors were drilled out for locksets, i was burning through a both my batterys drilling 2 1/8 holes per unit and the same went for drilling into the overpour to put down door stops. went out and picked up a rigid, the bag that came with the drill gets used more than the drill, it sits at home until i have to drill out for locksets and the bag gets used to store all my bits, drivers and hole saws


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

Not the corded ones. I went to the batteries years ago. Between the cordless drill and an impact driver, I only use the 1/2" for when I need the torque or for drilling concrete. 

If I was smarter I'd probably use the corded 3/8" more. I've gone through a number of cordless drills, and smoked up an impact driver screwing down treks. Don't believe I ever killed a corded drill. 

Guess the advantage of the cordless is really just the convenience of not bothering with another chord. Other then that, there's no other advantage that I can think of.


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my corded hammer drill quite often, and a corded drill/driver once every few months. Aside from that, I use my cordless tools daily.

Better question.....how often do you use a corded sawzall?


----------



## clinkard (Feb 23, 2009)

Killed a Ridgid 3/8 within a year. Bought a milwaukee that I use to run long auger bits, (attached it to a paddle as an impromptu lathe to round the shaft) as well as stirring buckets of mud the odd time.
Bought another 1/2" Hitachi which I use for running tapcon holes in, and for my Kreg Drill bit. My makita /drill drive set (18 v 3.0 ah) just can't keep up as amazing as they are.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

LEVELBEST said:


> I use my corded hammer drill quite often, and a corded drill/driver once every few months. Aside from that, I use my cordless tools daily.
> 
> Better question.....how often do you use a corded sawzall?


Don't own one. I'm on my third sawzall though. Went through a Milwaukee with 3/4" stroke and allen key clamp, had that a long time. Couldn't kill it, had to upgrade, went to a Dewalt for a short couple years, killed that while cutting plaster with metal lathe. Just bought a Rigid, from the depot. I spent a ton of money on tools already this year, had to economize somewhere.

Not sure if a cordless sawzall would be a benefit for me. I use it mostly for demo. When I demo, I'm generally doing a lot of it all at once.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine saw the light of day about a year ago. I might use it tomorrow, depends if I want to climb that far into the truck.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I use a corded 3/8" drill anytime I build a deck, do metal roofing, install sub-floor, or anything that would require more than one battery worth of screwing.

Watching a cordless slowly sink 3" deck screws is about as fun as watching grass grow.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

My 3/8 milwuakee is one of the first power tools I ever purchased,
And one of the most dependable

I still use it any time their is heavy drilling like foundation bolts

Or repetitive screwing like decks


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I still carry the corded 3/8 drill, use it very rarely, but need it when I need it.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Still got my old Milwaukee corded drill. Don't get used real often, but when I need high torque or have a lot to do, it get's used.


----------



## SAH (May 6, 2010)

Have not used my makita 3/8 in about 3 years either. Last time I used it was because all my batteries were dead and I tell you it was a PAIN IN THE BUTT.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I keep corded drills with tools that need a specific bit.
I have a Kreg jig with a dedicated 3/8" Porter Cable with the drill bit always in it.
I have a 1" auger bit always attached to my 1/2" Milwaukee for boring a few holes in studs for electrical.
In the shop I always have a corded 3/8" Milwaukee on a 25' cord with a 1/4" bit just 'cuz.
I thinks it's the Norm Abram thing. He doesn't change out router bits. He grabs the other router that has the bit he wants all set up.

I try to keep my cordless Lithiums for driving screws.


----------



## Mike772 (May 16, 2005)

Boy, there's a trip down memory lane - thinking of the last time I used a 3/8 electric drill.

I sold my last electric 3/8 drill at a garage sale last year. The thing looked good, but was stuck in reverse no matter what you did with the reversing switch. 

I remember what I used it for now - mixing durabond in one gallon quantities or less. Worked good for that, till it got stuck in reverse.

My drill had the keyless chuck. How about you guys? Keyless or chuck keys? 

I do own other drills that are electric. My Dewalt 1/2" triple gear reduced pig, for mixing mud or for drilling bath/dryer vents (carefully - knowing it will snap your wrist and wrap you around the drill) I am a little old fashioned in the sense I screw down my subfloor. I use the stand-up Senco autofeed gun, it's electric. I have a Dewalt SDS for drilling concrete. And my Dewalt drywall screwgun pretty much completes my corded drill list.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I use a corded 3/8 Ridgid for drilling pocket screws all the time. Works mch better on the hard woods than using cordless.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

LEVELBEST said:


> Better question.....how often do you use a corded sawzall?


dont own a cordless.

my first corded sawsall was a milwakee that a foreman gave me when he broke it. $2 bearing and i used it for about 2 years.
when that broke i bought a Porter Cable tiger saw. that was like night and day (3/4" stroke vs 1-1/8" oscillating).
when i bought my PC 19.2v drill, i was gonna get the sawsall later. never did, then they quit making it. wasnt all that crazy about it anyway.
Now i have the milwakee 18v drill and am looking at the sawsall that used the same battery.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i like my close quarter 3/8" drill. i have the 1/2" magnum one but it's not in the truck. my corded hammerdrill SDS gets some use but for the most part. i use my makita cordless lithium ions the most.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's mine. Still runs great after 34 years.


----------

